# chamomile EO !



## mounia (Dec 7, 2018)

hi everyone ! 
i made my list of ingredients for my first recipe with (50%OO, 28%CO ,12% Shea butter and  10% Castor oil ) 
i want to add some chamomile EO on it , but i'm little bitte confused .
i read that EOs lost their scent after a couple of weeks or days , so i have some questions ?
is it reall ? 
if "Yes" how can i fix this problem?
and if i add Chamomile EO to my recipe , will this affect my recipe or the color of my Soap bar?


----------



## lsg (Dec 7, 2018)

Are you thinking of using Roman chamomile or German chamomile?  German chamomile will turn the soap a light blue which fades over time.  Chamomile is not my favorite scent so I have only used it in soap once.  Chamomile is also expensive.  If you like the fragrance of chamomile, why not use it in a leave-on product such as lotion or cream?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2018)

I would leave it for a leave on item. Chamomile is just to Expensive to use in soap and have the good properties wash down the drain in a few seconds. I am with lsg, I do not like the scent of Chamomile. You really cannot fix any eo or fo from fading if it is one that tends to fade.


----------



## mounia (Dec 7, 2018)

lsg said:


> Are you thinking of using Roman chamomile or German chamomile?  German chamomile will turn the soap a light blue which fades over time.  Chamomile is not my favorite scent so I have only used it in soap once.  Chamomile is also expensive.  If you like the fragrance of chamomile, why not use it in a leave-on product such as lotion or cream?



here in my city , FOs are hard to find (i found a little store that sell some imitative FOs like HugoBoss , Luxe .... but not for natural scent ) so this is why i would like to use EO and not FO ! 
do you suggest me any good EO scent ?
and would the imitative FO work if i add them in my recipe ?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 7, 2018)

mounia said:


> here in my city , FOs are hard to find (i found a little store that sell some imitative FOs like HugoBoss , Luxe .... but not for natural scent ) so this is why i would like to use EO and not FO !
> do you suggest me any good EO scent ?
> and would the imitative FO work if i add them in my recipe ?



You would need to make sure the FO is skin safe.  EO, Lavender Or Lemongrass are usually reasonable and stick well.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2018)

Tea Tree, Patchouli and some Peppermints stick well. Also, I have good luck with Grapefruit and is lovely mixed with lemongrass or Litsea. Litsea is my pick over Lemongrass since it has a sharper lemon scent to my nose.


----------



## lsg (Dec 7, 2018)

mounia said:


> here in my city , FOs are hard to find (i found a little store that sell some imitative FOs like HugoBoss , Luxe .... but not for natural scent ) so this is why i would like to use EO and not FO !
> do you suggest me any good EO scent ?
> and would the imitative FO work if i add them in my recipe ?


If you are wanting skin friendly EOs, rose geranium, lavender, myrhh, frankincense, palmarosa, patchouli and tea tree are all good.  If using tea tree you might want to blend it with another EO to tone down the scent.


----------



## reeeen4 (Feb 18, 2019)

If you want to be able to write camomile for "label value" you could just try an infusion in the oil or water you are using for the soap.


----------



## Greenthoughts (Feb 27, 2019)

I grind  german chamomile flowers into a powder, and add at trace with lavender & oats (ground as well). It leaves a very soft, subtle scent. I know it washes off, but these herbs are so gentle for skin care and is a nice texture


----------

